# New Warre beekeeper, just wanted to say hi



## tmwilson (Apr 5, 2015)

Good luck with your Warre. I have 8 and really like them.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I have one but have not put bees in it yet. welcome.
gww


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome. I keep Langstroths but I built a Warre with observation windows just for the fun of it. I have a package coming in a few weeks, but a week before it arrives I'm planning to zip tie a couple of top bars to frames in a couple of other hives to get some combs pre-built to give them a start. Hope to see you around and share your experience.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

JConnolly said:


> a week before it arrives I'm planning to zip tie a couple of top bars to frames in a couple of other hives to get some combs pre-built to give them a start. Hope to see you around and share your experience.


Wow - I never would of thought of that. Please let us know how it works out.

I am starting a Warre this spring too.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

If the boxes have to be backordered, you might want to order at least one more in case the bee population explodes. What kind of bees did you order? I don't have Warres though so I could be wrong.


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to beekeeping, enjoy it!


----------



## damdaman (Jun 7, 2013)

Kenww said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> If the boxes have to be backordered, you might want to order at least one more in case the bee population explodes. What kind of bees did you order? I don't have Warres though so I could be wrong.


Yeah, I thought about this. I guess I was going to see how things went. The 3rd box I got is a feeder box that I can use to grow the hive should they fill the first 2 boxes this season. I figured I'd order a new feeder box when/if that happened, seeing as there wouldn't be an immediate need to feed if they're doing that well.


----------



## damdaman (Jun 7, 2013)

Built a stand, showing my setup with feeder box on the top. Now I need to find a large enough paver to put it on, and some cinder blocks to strap it down in high winds.

Bees probably not coming for almost 2 months. I'm super excited, feeling very impatient. Been watching a bunch of beekeeping YouTube videos.


----------



## damdaman (Jun 7, 2013)

Met with the county inspector today and he loved my setup, so permit is approved! Now I just gotta wait another 6 weeks until my bees arrive. :waiting:


----------



## tmwilson (Apr 5, 2015)

That looks great. What kind of feeder is in the top box?


----------



## damdaman (Jun 7, 2013)

tmwilson said:


> That looks great. What kind of feeder is in the top box?


Jar double-feeder. My mesh will sit between the top bars of the middle box and the top box, with a hole cut out in the middle to allow them access to the feeder, but not the rest of the top box.


----------

